

Mac PreferencePane for Homebrew and launchd/launchctl - johntdyer
http://thechangelog.com/mac-preferencepane-homebrew-launchdlaunchctl

======
dewey
Was going to point out the previous discussion, but apparently there was
none.[0] It's a shame because it's a great tool and makes managing these
services on your mac so much easier. I used to write down the commands
homebrew displays after installing a service but this is so much more
comfortable.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7204990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7204990)

------
jinushaun
Having recently dealt with installing launchctl plists again (aka Googling
StackOverflow because I can never remember how to do it, then created a gist
for it, but I do this so rarely that next time I'll forget I made a gist for
it and will end up Googling again), this app is a long time coming and very
welcomed.

------
egwynn
Looks great! I'll give this a try. I've been using LaunchControl for this job
so far. [http://www.soma-zone.com/LaunchControl/](http://www.soma-
zone.com/LaunchControl/)

------
AdrianRossouw
wow. not often I find a new peace of software that just makes me go "FINALLY!"

Thanks for making me realise i've been missing this all along.

